# Non-traditional Interval Ownership Members



## Steamboat Bill

This thread is a list of the TUG members that are also members of a DC, own fractional real estate, or hotel-condos. If you want to be added to the list, send me a PM or simply post to this thread.

High Country Club
Steamboat Bill
travelguy
steve b
Bourne
Laura7811
SamH
kylii
whatmough
jcjl1
oldkey
tripTX
Brian222golf
saluki
Tedpilot
NAL
remo
vineyarder
WhiteSand
LastTrueFamilyMan

Crescendo
TarheelTraveler

Private Escapes Platinum
vineyarder

Private Escapes Premier
wdinner

Bellehavens
NeilGoBlue

Exclusive Resorts
jim23
zorast

Distinctive Holiday Homes
nick @ ihug.co.nz

Lusso
3DH


----------



## Bill in Colorado

*Deleted*

[Advertising and posting a link to your rental are not allowed on TUG.-DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## papeterie

*Non traditional ownership*

Own at Porto Bello (Grand Marina II) which is a fractional in Puerto Avenuras, Mexico that is purchased by individual months.  There are two others in the area and most of the owners we've met are retired and spend 2-5 months there.


----------

